# Merckx 7-11



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Have you seen this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-7-E...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Must. . . fight. . . temptation to buy. . .


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Why fight it? How often do you think a sweet ride like that will come by? It's not like you'd be throwing away your money. You're bound to get your money back out of the bike if you need to sell it later. Heck, you might even make money.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Look very closely*



rcnute said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-7-E...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Must. . . fight. . . temptation to buy. . .



Fork looks slightly bent back.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

curlybike said:


> Fork looks slightly bent back.


My first thought as well. Sometimes it's just a funky angle on the photo. But I would check with the seller. Have him feel for a lump or crease on the downtube up by the headtube. It may have been in a collision.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

*If you want retro instead of vintage...*

Andy Hampsten's bike company is selling an updated frameset in 7-11 colors that weighs about half what the Merckx MXL framesets did:
http://www.hampsten.com/Bikes/ClassicRoad/giro88.html


----------

